# favorite final boss battles



## Pahicken (Feb 27, 2011)

heres mine.

NES-Super Mario bros. (Bowser)                                                                                      
SNES-Earthbound (Giygas)                                                                                                 
N64-Paper mario (Bowser)                                                                                                 
GBA-Mother 3 (Masked Man) or tales of Phantasia (Dhaos)                                     
NDS-The simpsons game (God) not even going to put the video url.                        
WII- Super smash bros. brawl (Tabuu) same as god                 

Forgot
PS2- Kingdom Hearts COM (Marluxia 1,2,and 3) that or Gex enter the gecko (Rez)

Rez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRz79IdF-z4&quot;"]
Marluxia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQUh6SB18M4...feature=related


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2011)

RE3 - Nemesis

[youtube]bZmBRjCC6uM[/youtube]


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2011)

Oww

Mario & Luigi Super Star Saga, Big Witch in Bowsers Body
Zelda Twilight Princess/Wind Waker, Ganondorf
Mario 64, Bowser


----------



## Law (Feb 27, 2011)

the last bossfight of the first Dead to Rights game.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 27, 2011)

Castlevania - Dracula


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 27, 2011)

Metroid Prime!

I don`t know why but there was nothing in gaming that was as satisfying and nerve wrecking as fighting and beating him for me...


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2011)

Final Fantasy 6
Seiken Densetsu 3 (long boss, his power depends on the days and hours you meet him, it's even better when it's hard and you can enjoy long battle !)


----------



## Kijof (Feb 27, 2011)

Kefka from FFVI.
Lavos from Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2011)

To me a truly great final boss has to have the following qualities:

- Epic location. Quite what defines epic depends on the style of the game, but it has to be something jaw dropping in scope in my opinion. IE: Planet's Core from FF7, the ruins of Ganondorf's Castle in Ocarina of Time, etc.

- Music that gets your blood pumping. The prime example of this in my mind is either One Winged Angel or Summoned Beast Battle from the Final Fantasy series. It has to be grand, dramatic, exciting and generally works better if it's orchestral music as it gives a better sense of scale, if you ask me.

- Personal reasons. It's not enough to just save the world, final boss battles work SO much better when it's against someone or something you just can't wait to face with your ready-to-open can of whupass. A bad example of this, where it somehow went wrong, was Final Fantasy 9. The final battle against Trance Kuja, that's fine. Suitable location, good music, long awaited beatdown. But then Necron appears pretty much out of nowhere (was he even mentioned before that?) and all of a sudden you're facing something you don't really care about. Personally I'd have had it as Kuja in his normal form, then Necron as an Eidolon he calls when things are going tits up, then his Trance form as the final battle. Would've worked much better.

- Difficulty. These battles are the culmination of your entire efforts for the entire game. They HAVE to give you at least some challenge, unless you've gone the extra mile for all the extra stupidly overpowered stuff that's near impossible to get your hands on, like Knights of the Round. Yu Yevon will always stick in my mind as the ultimate anti-climax of a final boss. The battle against the Aeons with that kick-ass music is unbelievable, filling all my criteria, then this tiny little purple blob shows up in a battle you can't possibly lose unless you deliberatly inflict Petrify on all your characters, which you have to do to yourself as he can't do it. What a let-down. At least the ending mostly made up for it.

Truth be told the one that comes straight to mind when I think of boss battles that fill all these criteria is the battle against Ganondorf/Beast Ganon at the end of Ocarina of Time. Fighting in the crumbled ruins of his dark castle as he launches one last-ditch attempt to take you down with everything he can muster, surrounded by walls of flame, your trusty Master Sword just out of reach, Zelda screaming if you take a hit, dramatic music playing overhead, a decent challenge (until you figure out Light Arrows are unnecesary as you can roll through his legs if you time it right, or if you went the extra mile to get the Biggoron's Sword), and the definitive battle against one of the greatest villains in gaming. A truly phenominal experience that even after over a decade still feels fresh and exciting. I eagerly await the 3DS rerelease to see how it feels.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

None actually came straight to my mind in all honesty... but then I've been out of gaming for a while now.


----------



## Devante (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultimecia

The music is intense and matches each form perfectly, she's evil as hell, and the battle is momentous followed by an epic ending. It's incredible! It is all a truly grand finish to an amazing game.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sephiroth - kingdom hearts 2. Epic boss battle, epic music, epically hard.
Man, I LOVE challenges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Next up: beating him @ hard mode.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike Tyson. The sense of pride I got from beating that MF'er hasn't been equaled since.


----------



## ttarang (Feb 27, 2011)

My favorite boss is Alpha from Megaman BattleNetwork 3.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 27, 2011)

Giygas and Masked Man.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 27, 2011)

Nyx - Persona 3


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 27, 2011)

sounds good, let me show you
[youtube]-svWItCHQlo[/youtube]


----------



## Coto (Feb 27, 2011)

Majora´s mask with Fierce Deity Link-

Lavos both first (cell-like from DBZ) and lavos final form along his 2 magical barriers.

Why did no one ever mentioned vs Smithy from Super Mario RPG? One of the best bosses around.

Yoshi´s Island Giant baby bowser (with his epic boss music)

-

Mario & Luigi´s:

2: VS older sister granny (I don´t remember her name, besides a boss which never dies)

1: VS crackletta´s main Bowser possesion.

The 3rd ML:Saga(BIS) final boss was a joke, so it doesn´t count.

-

VS Galacticmon in Digimon World 3 /2003 but it also was too easy if you ever had a counter crest held (a few years ago, when I finished that game)

VS Ganondorf in twilight princess (sword contest yay!)

VS Andross´s true final form in Starfox64 (yep, the brain with eyes)

VS the mother of meredy in tales of destiny 2 (tales of eternia) PSX, FUCK when she used that dark holy sacred evil sword of death and you´d fail counter attacking it. (an instant death )

VS nightmare in kirby´s adventure (nes)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Giygas...
The final boss in Legend of Dragoon (god damn was that hard...and overly time consuming) 
And In this order....Gannon from wind waker, Gannon from OoT, Gannon from twilight princess 

Zelda games almost always have epic final bosses... 

Oh and dark genie from dark cloud 1 & 2 ...(or dark cloud and dark chronicle)


----------



## Pahicken (Feb 27, 2011)

I forgot smithy. that was a pretty cool final boss. form changing and all. culex was another good fight.


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2011)

Only games that come to mind is Vanquish and Bayonetta.


----------



## Pahicken (Feb 27, 2011)

bizarro sephiroth from FF7 is a pretty good fight. defininatly high on the list.


----------



## Jolan (Feb 27, 2011)

Ares from God of War 1. 

Pretty much the reason behind the game, ultimate battle includes you fighting him mano-a-mano with your skills, him sending you to protect your wife and daughter against constantly spawning shadow clones of yourself, with the ability to hug your family in order to give yourself strength, followed by Ares wrenching you back into the real world, you deciding not to give up and pulling a Chekhov's Gun by using the sword/bridge from earlier in the game as an impromptu weapon against the God of War who has absorbed all your powers and is using them against you.

Never has a game gotten me so much excited, pushing me to the limit in order to defeat the final boss and exhale happily. 


So, in general, I'd rate the best boss battles being those that you can't prepare for (in the game) and ultimately test the player's real ability without causing cries of anguish about the enemy being overpowered or broken.
Remember, in video games, it's all about the obstacle, but you can't be asked to jump at the level of a professional pole jumper in order to have fun, right?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 27, 2011)

There's no doubt about it but my fav. boss battle in my history of gaming has to be Sephiroth from Kingdom Hearts 1-2. Truly my most enjoyed boss battle thus far.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 27, 2011)

Since I suck at games, I haven't done too many boss battles.

Although my favorites would be Vanitas from Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep, and Gannon from Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Pahicken (Feb 27, 2011)

Also to add to the question. What was your favorite aspect of that villian?

Evilness?
ugliness?
disturbing?

Well i guess this topic came to its end.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 28, 2011)

Ansem - KH1
Kefka - FFVI
Blue - Pokemon Red
Golbez - FFIV
Dracula - Castlevania
Cervantes - Soul Edge
Sephiroth - FFVII
Bowser - THE GAME THAT EVERYONE KNOWS
Dr. Robotnik/Eggman - Sonic Series


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> RE3 - Nemesis
> 
> [youtube]bZmBRjCC6uM[/youtube]


Are you the one who's playing it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I played that game, but I haven't finished it yet.
Anyways, my favorite final boss is Ansem from Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories, Bowser from Mario Games, and Dr. Eggman from Sonic games.


----------



## outgum (Feb 28, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> Ultimecia
> 
> The music is intense and matches each form perfectly, she's evil as hell, and the battle is momentous followed by an epic ending. It's incredible! It is all a truly grand finish to an amazing game.



Seconded, Kick ass music to a kick ass battle, loved it.

Also Specter on Ape Escape 1 Lol

OH! And Skeith on dot.Hack Infection! That was epic! with cool music
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cEu24G8ms8[/youtube]


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 28, 2011)

Sly vs. Dr. M.

[youtube]TSrBI5KXJ40[/youtube]


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 28, 2011)

Metroid Prime from Metroid Prime


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 1, 2011)

Those 4 Giant worm things in maplestory DS, they are quite easy =D


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 1, 2011)

lord blazer from wild arms 2 just cause the music is epic. ps1

wait does a scripted boss count? not entirely sure its scripted never let my hp drop to zero at him.


----------



## Urza (Mar 1, 2011)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Doom Dragon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZz_QSRaKHU

Kirby 64
02
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYqGBZys07s

Perfect Cherry Blossom
Yuyuko Saigyouji
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0vF-ixYAjY


----------



## Genowing (Mar 1, 2011)

Lavos, the multiform mode which is a recap of all the previous bosses, and then the Final Battle with the drones.
Kefka, Monument to NonExistance.
Sir Ject, From FFX, music made the battle.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 1, 2011)

Lavos from chrono trigger
Sigma in every megaman game
Nebula gray from MBN5
Omega from MBN3
Weasleby from Henry Hatsworth
ABYSS from mvc2
Kefka from ff6
Genesis:Avatar form from FFCC7
Pisaro the Manslayer from DQ4
Marx and Marx's Soul from Kirby Super Star Ultra


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2011)

Devil May Cry 3
Final Fantasy VIII (this game deserves so much more attention than 7 did, its superior in every single way).
Ocarina of Time
A Link to the Past


Iono, I have a bunch but it's too late here and my brain isn't in working mode.


----------



## Urza (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VIII (this game deserves so much more attention than 7 did, its superior in every single way).


FFVII received so much critical acclaim because it introduced the series to 3D. FFVIII merely built on the graphical groundwork that VII had laid out, and wasn't nearly as innovative.

Not to mention, VIII probably has the most tripe and illogical plot of the series, incredibly annoying characters, the junction system is a completely unnecessary additional grind, and that absolutely awful Triple Triad. 

From an audio-visual standpoint though, the game was quite pretty.


----------



## outgum (Mar 1, 2011)

Final Fantasy 88 was the best in the series still though, Since when has a plot in final fantasy actually been LOGICAL? Its a video game, it doest have to make sense, FF8 had everything FF7 had but more, so i believe 8 deserved more attention too, And with a last bost like ultimicia, Sepihiroth can suck it, was way too easy


----------



## shyam513 (Mar 1, 2011)

FFV - Exdeath - I mean come on - for all intents and purposes you're fighting a TREE. Looks like Global warming may be useful after all...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than that, VII did almost nothing. The game could have remained sprites and it would have been the same experience.


----------



## Jolan (Mar 1, 2011)

shyam513 said:
			
		

> FFV - Exdeath - I mean come on - for all intents and purposes you're fighting a TREE. Looks like Global warming may be useful after all...


Neo Almageist in Dissidia makes ExDeath even more awesome.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nothing really stands out above the rest for me. Maybe I need to beat even more games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some that I have in my mind right now are:

Ganondorf: Twilight Princess (it was pretty cool fighting zelda, ganon, on horseback, and then clashing swords)
Black Baron: Madworld (it was pretty funny to fight the black baron after all and the music was great)

I cant think of any others right now...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triple Triad was AMAZING.

And I don't think VII had the critical acclaim because of that, I think its because everybody was emo back then or something, and they loved Cloud. And all the retarded fan girls loving sephiroth x cloud crap. 

VIII > VII.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great.  Can we not turn this into a flamewar?

Anyway 



Spoiler



Dahlia Hawthorne


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2011)

The Final Boss battle with Bowser at the end of Yoshi's Island


----------



## imz (Mar 1, 2011)

[youtube]6qpP8PwaQ2s[/youtube]

particularly good in the arcade with all the sound and vibrations


----------



## Urza (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triple Triad itself wasn't bad, but the method of obtaining cards, and those area rules that spread like herpes, were horribly designed.

I don't really expect you young kids to understand the reasons FFVII made such an impact on the industry. You really had to be a gamer during that decade.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Great.  Can we not turn this into a flamewar?
> QUOTE(Urza @ Mar 1 2011, 05:15 PM) I don't really expect you young kids to understand the reasons FFVII made such an impact on the industry. You really had to be a gamer during that decade.


Why is it that wherever you go, you always have to start shit?
Go outside or something.


OT:
I thought Red at the end of Pokemon Gold was pretty awesome. As long as you didn't grind too much, he was a real challenge and he was fun to fight for EXP later on.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this directed towards specifically?

As for final bosses that you actually fight, Lavos would be one.  Blue/Green would be another.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 1, 2011)

Super Mario Land

first game I ever beat and had such an epic final boss


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Who is this directed towards specifically?


Not you.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 1, 2011)

All the Megaman BN end bosses but outta those I'd have to say Falzar from BN 6 because not only was the battle epic but it gave off that feeling like "this is it!" since it was the last game in my all time favorite game series....*tear*

EDIT- The above favorite will probably be tied with Lavos when I ever beat him because Chrono Trigger is my favorite game and I've been trying to beat it for some years (every time I play it I get so far and then something happens to my save and im force to start over....this has happened a total of five times)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2011)

You erased my rpost after reading other semi-off topic posts, and also removed my on topic reply?

Thanks, mod.

Edit: That's all fine and good, but did you have to remove my on topic reply as well? An edit would have sufficed.
Edit2: An edit would have sufficed.


----------



## Absynthe (Mar 1, 2011)

Giygas, in Mother 2/Earthbound. Everything else is nothing compared to the sheer creepiness, tension, fear and uneasiness that battle made me feel. Your four party members just standing there, kids (although in a robotic body) facing the incarnation of pure evil. Awesome. And that tiny little twist at the end... Boy, you really have to play it to understand.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 1, 2011)

Xiga from Radiant Silvergun has to be one of my favorite final boss fights. Though his fight was the penultimate part of the game, he was pretty much the final boss so yeah. He was damn fun to fight.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 1, 2011)

Emerald Weapon from FF VII - unbelieveably hard, Hint: All,  Knights of Round and Phoenix materia will win this one for you.

The Magician in HOTD2 - best music of any boss fight ever - best "I'm about to get medievil on your ass" speech too.

R-Type III on the SNES - Yayyyy!!! I beat it......hold on, what the **** is happening now? Oh Nooooooooo!!!

[youtube]CHuQWWn2-xw[/youtube]


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 1, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Emerald Weapon from FF VII - unbelieveably hard, Hint: All,  Knights of Round and Phoenix materia will win this one for you.
> 
> The Magician in HOTD2 - best music of any boss fight ever - best "I'm about to get medievil on your ass" speech too.
> 
> ...



Also, my favourite final boss battle? I don't really have one in all honesty - I've played more games with good final bosses than I care to remember.


----------



## gumgod (Mar 1, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Emerald Weapon from FF VII - unbelieveably hard, Hint: All,  Knights of Round and Phoenix materia will win this one for you.
> 
> The Magician in HOTD2 - best music of any boss fight ever - best "I'm about to get medievil on your ass" speech too.
> 
> ...



Phoenix is not necessary, and I did not have it when I beat him.



Spoiler



That spell that does 9999 damage is actually 1000 X the number of materia you have equiped.  So... you go into with only a few materia and you will survive it. Use knights of the round paired with HP absorb and then put a mastered summon materia paired with MP absorb, have cloud cast knights of the round, then everyone else does mime.  Every hit restores your MP and HP to max.  Repeat until dead.  After that, nothing in the game is hard.



Sephiroth had the best battle music, but was not a difficult fight.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2011)

THE FUCKING WORLD from the first Sin and Punishment.

Oh, wow, you faced a big guy with a sword? Well I had to fight THE FUCKING PLANET.

Plus it was a pretty interesting boss fight. Had to defend the real Earth while beating the shit out of the other one. They did a pretty good job replicating it in S&P2 as well.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 1, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Phoenix is not necessary, and I did not have it when I beat him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool - I never knew the x1000 thing - I've been thinking of playing through it again, I will have to try that.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 1, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Ganondorf: Twilight Princess (it was pretty cool fighting zelda, ganon, on horseback, and then clashing swords)



Eh...Though nice I would have like the battle to be more in depth (the one on one sword fight....The horse back fight was total bliss)


----------



## Fudge (Mar 1, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker had an awesome final boss fight.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 1, 2011)

The last boss from Sonic 06(I can't remember the thing's name.)
The thing from Contra.
The Hazard from Sonic Adventure 2.

Probably some more that I can't think of.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

crisis core - Genesis. I koed that sob so easy I was shocked


----------



## haohmaru6 (Mar 2, 2011)

With a long gaming history, several come to mind...

The ones that made impressions upon me were (in random order

Zelda OOT (duh)

Super Metroid (great music, great visuals, fun battle)

Castlevania III: Dracula's Curse (multi form bosses!)

Contra III: The Alien Wars (on hard mode) (another multi form, then chase at the end)

Ghoul School (sequel to Zombies ate my Neighbors)
(an obscure one I know, for some reason I remember having to try this one many times and was still motivated to try again till I killed it)

Demon's Crest (the REAL last boss, great music, epic fight)

Cave Story (Ballos...)

Luigi's Mansion (yeah I liked it, thought the fight had good atmosphere)

that's all I can think of for now


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's the Magician from House of the Dead 2 I mentioned earlier. Speech is missing for some reason.

[youtube]kR7Mm7bDoOw[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Here's the Magician from House of the Dead 2 I mentioned earlier. Speech is missing for some reason.



He's so awesome in Typing of the Dead. That game actually made the boss battles of HotD2 a lot more unique. Some focused on typing speed, others on accuracy. Outside of that three headed snake thing, which just gives you the most hilarious common logic problems.


----------



## MasamuneDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

Super Metroid. No other final boss has ever had as much emotional response from me. Other M was an instant buy because of it's opening.

Unless Dahlia Hawthorne counts as a boss. My heart's BPM still skyrockets every time I hear either "Dahlia" or "Hawthorne" spoken aloud.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 2, 2011)

The Transcendent One from Planescape: Torment.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Triple Triad itself wasn't bad, but the method of obtaining cards, and those area rules that spread like herpes, were horribly designed.
> 
> I don't really expect you young kids to understand the reasons FFVII made such an impact on the industry. You really had to be a gamer during that decade.



I liked obtaining the cards, though I will give you the part of the area rules. I could never understand it.

Young? I remember Final Fantasy VII's release quite well thank you very much. All it did was bring in the character models from sprites to... I have no idea what they are, word's not appearing in my mind. And don't give me the whole Aeris dying thing a big reason, that's just fanboys, as a main character dying in a game has been done before. Other than the graphics at the time (which FF8 blew away), it was a pretty boring, and average game. And the only reason why it's still considered great is all the fanboys/fangirls who are too obsessed with Cloud and Sephiroth and how emo Cloud was.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

And Squall _wasn't_ emo?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 2, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> And Squall _wasn't_ emo?


i thoud squall was a bigger emo prick than cloud

on a side note i finally reached my 500th post


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2011)

Compared to Cloud? Not by a longshot. I forget the story behind FF8 (been so many years), but I do know that there was a legit reason. At first he was just a dick who didn't really care about anything. Cloud...what WAS the reason for him being emo?


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Young? I remember Final Fantasy VII's release quite well thank you very much.
> 
> Shadow SoldierI forget the story behind FF8 (been so many years)



Contradict yourself much?

And you are a young kid compared to some here, and you were only 10 when FF VIII was released.

EDIT: Let's get this thread back on-topic; more boss videos please


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...How did I contradict myself, if it actually HAS been years since I've played FFVIII? I didn't play FFVIII on release. Also, way to be a moron. You honestly think everybody can remember every little detail about game's they've played? Hell, I could go play Super Adventure Island 2, or Legend of Gaia, or even newer titles such as DMC3, Final Fantasy X/X-2, SOCOM 2/3 and I wouldn't remember every little thing about them, especially not the story. 

I just know of FF7 because I've played it only a few years back, and this is what I know, Cloud was a dick at first, Aeris died, he fell in some jello, he became emo.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 3, 2011)

Final boss of FF VIII was hell for me. It came down to Squall, Zell, 99 Heroes, and 99 Megalixirs with the Lionheart unleashing its devastating attack every single turn. Every. Single. Turn. After about 20 turns of doing 9999 damage as many times as Lionheart could strike, Ultimecia fell leaving me oh so satisfied.

Lavos in Chrono Trigger just because of the type of boss it was. The entire concept of Lavos is still amazing, and finally beating Lavos after what felt like a very long journey (although it was at most, 20 hours) was as satisfying as could be. Plus, you can increase the difficulty for yourself. Wanna fight Lavos with JUST Crono? Good freaking luck if you aren't at least, I would say, about level 75 or so.

Beating Ansem at the end of Reverse Rebirth on KH: CoM was pretty satisfying. That was a hard boss that you really had to utilize what was given to you to beat.

Both bosses at the end of the two GBA Golden Sun games. I mean, hell, those bosses took genuine planning to beat. If you didn't walk in with a strategy and some luck, you would be screwed by the end. In the Lost Age, you can at least try to level grind, but the Wonderbird level grinding requires more skill and luck than the final boss fight itself.

Death in Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow. Most boss fights in that game were excruciatingly difficult until you knew exactly what to do, but Death took the cake for me. It was very easy to walk into that fight unprepared, and I would say that the actual difficulty of the fight trumped that of the final battle. To top it off, you were fighting Death. Combine that with the pretty fantastic soundtrack for the game, and you get one hell of an experience.

If I can think of anymore, I'll post.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

The 3 Bosses in a row in Cave Story....and then the fucking hellish hell boss down in hell known as BALLOS.

WHO CAN SUCK MY BALLS


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

I enjoy fighting Bowser on some of the Mario games same with Dr. Eggman at some of the Sonic games. These two are my favorite final boss, and also my favorite final boss battles.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 4, 2011)

for me the giant sigma robot at the end of megaman x, have beaten it a lot of times. 
the mana dragon in secret of mana isn't also bad


----------



## anaxs (Mar 4, 2011)

twilight princess
and orphan in final fantasy Xlll


----------

